# Coyotes 1, Hunters 0



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Went out today and got to the first stand and did a little howling and then went to rabbit distress. We had a huge coyote come over the hill but we weren't really hidden that well so i'm guessing it saw us but it walked around the hill and we never saw it again. 
Got to the second stand and howled a little and then did rabbit distress and heard one howl back.. After about a minute 2 came over the hill and sat there and then another came out of some trees a ways away. We were sitting by some old machinery and when my friend went to shoot there was a thin piece of metal on the machinery that was sticking up about an inch and he couldn't see it in his scope and so when he shot it hit the top of that and missed the coyote haha..
Then as we where parking for the next stand a coyote got up and went around the corner so we figured we would leave that spot for another day. It was still a fun day and just makes me want to get out more since we didn't get any.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds to me you got your selves some good spots,


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

sounds like you found them sure makes the day a little better just getting them to come in now next time you guys need to put the smack down


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya those 2 spots usually always have coyotes in them but I heard a lot more howling by my house tonight so hopefully we can get some to come in.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey sounds like you guys had some fun. How close was that metal to your buddy when he shot it...geez any richochet involved??


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

The metal was probably only an inch from his barrel but it was really thin.. Right away when he shot he yelled i I SHOT THE MACHINERY! By the time i quit laughing the coyotes where long gone haha.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you probably scared them away after that but at least you guys had fun.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Alex, I have some releoaded 55 grain vmax that my actions to tight for ask cotey about them if you get a chance


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Ty. Ya he said something about them but i'll have to ask him about them tomorrow.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

machinery can be bad things.....


----------

